# OTA HD channels without a locals sub



## uabcar (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi all- AVSforum pointed me here.

I recently subscribed to the Dish Bronze HD package for my HT room. Keeping TWC for most of the house and as such didn't subscribe to my locals via Dish.

I don't get NBC in HD from TWC and would like to pick it up OTA if possible. Based on what I've read here, the 211 can recieve OTA signals if connected to an HD antenna. 

So my question - Can I get OTA HD (which I know to be avail in my area) without a Dish Sub to my locals. Note that for some reason Local HD is not yet avail via Dish in my area. Based on what I've read, I think this will work but won't be able to see the guide data.

Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, the 211 can get digital OTA (not analog OTA) without having to sub to Dish locals. You're right that you won't get EPG data for your OTA locals.

There is no such thing as an HD antenna. You might want to check antennaweb.org to see if there are any VHF digital stations that you want to receive. If not, you might be able to get by with a UHF only antenna. The Zenith Silver Sensor is a very good UHF indoor antenna.

And :welcome_s


----------



## uabcar (Dec 27, 2006)

Bought an antenna this evening. Did a quick hookup (in the basement) and did a scan. Picked up 13 stations. All seem to have pretty good signal strength- all above 70. Can't wait to mount it outside tomorrow. Bet I pick up several more stations once I can get the antenna out of the basement. BTW- I got the Philips MANT940. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

Did you mount the MANT940? If so, how improved was the reception and channel adds? (I bought this antenna as well...indoors, down low and about 25 miles from towers, reception is pretty good, but antenna placement is "touchy") ...thanks


----------

